

Authorized Steve Jobs biography will include resignation details - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/25/authorized_steve_jobs_biography_will_include_resignation_details.html

======
sabat
_The book was originally set to arrive in 2012, but this month its release was
bumped up to Nov. 21, 2011_

That's ominous.

~~~
cheald
Possibly not. 2012 is only ~5 weeks from the Nov 21 date, and there might be a
marketing benefit in releasing the book closer to the release date of the
iPhone.

~~~
sabat
Good point, and I'd much rather believe that this is the reason than something
more dire.

